# Michigan Fishing Trips - Upper Peninsula



## C&P2013 (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone gone to the Upper Peninsula in Michigan for a fishing trip? Targeting walleye, pike and musky. Where have you stayed and what lakes have you hit? I'm thinking about going late May, early June. Is that a good time of the year for that type of fishing there? My apologies if I posted this on the wrong forum?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've fished Chicagon lake jus out side of iron river a few times. Nice lake we mainly bass and walleye fished there. Lake is crystal clear and you can see down 20-25 feet so the night time is best for walleyes. Smallies we just fished shoreline timber. I'm not to sure if there's any resorts or hotels on the lake. We stayed at a friends cabin that's on the lake


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Snowmobiled on trout lake in the u.p. they had cabins right on lake don t know much about fishing but it was a real nice area. Beautiful up there and it was central located in the u.p.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I go a few times a year, central to west end. Will be going next week for the fall trip. So many lakes, with some quite good. Our "home lake" yielded a 40" pike, 21" largemouth, 16" crappie, 11"+ bluegill on my last trip, along with plenty of naturally reproducing brook trout 8" to 15". A week or more really spoils you since there isn't anywhere around here that comes close to producing like up there, except for Erie.

The area around Crystal Falls/Iron River (Chicagon, Ellen, Smokey, Peavy Pond, Michigamme Res, Iron River) is a good area with a lot of lakes with musky, pike, and eyes.


----------



## C&P2013 (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks for the replies


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I stayed at the McKever cabin twice which is 20 or so miles southwest of munising. A good 10-12 hr trip. Lots of lakes to choose from and it's the only cabin on that lake. Large pike and musky in McKever. I saw 1 musky that easily pushed 50". Next lake down is Pete's lake and it has pike,walleye,and smallmouth. It's in the hiawatha national forrest and each lake has certain restrictions. You gotta drive into munising to the ranger station to pick up the key,but they have a dropbox at the cabin for when you are done with it. Prior to us finding that cabin,we roughed it in the wilderness for a week. Packed everything in for over a mile.The guy that took all 13 of us there said we wouldn't see anyone the entire week but we had several rangers and quite a few bellyboaters walk back on us. $45 per day now. Last time there,it was $20. I'd like to get back up there but will try out fletchers pond in alpena in the middle of next may.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/hiawatha/recarea/?recid=13319

As a kid,my uncle took us up to Trout lake and there were some huge walleye in there. Pike also,but they were on the small side.If it's the same trout lake woodsnwater86 mentioned,It is closer to the bridge so a couple hrs shorter than munising.My cousin still talks about the hawg eye he caught on a green and white spoon.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Try Greenwood Res. near Ishpiming/Negaunee


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

On the MI/WI border near Land-O-Lakes. 


http://www.fishweb.com/maps/gogebic/cisco_lakes_chain/


----------

